# Green Crabs..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was at IRI Saturdat trying to catch blues, and notice the tog guys using green crabs as bait.. I also notice them catching stripers while fishing for tog.. My question would be has anyone ever used those green crabs to fish the surf, and how much are they?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> I was at IRI Saturdat trying to catch blues, and notice the tog guys using green crabs as bait.. I also notice them catching stripers while fishing for tog.. My question would be has anyone ever used those green crabs to fish the surf, and how much are they?


Forgot the exact price but like less than $5 a doz.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I stopped at IRI Sunday late morning and a guy also said he heard about catching rock on green crab AND large sand fleas. There are a few large fleas still to be had on the beach near the south jetty ... go as close as you can to where the drop off is ... best at low tide. Not many fleas seem to be around when you get up too far from the low tide line.

I've seen rock hammer large live fleas tossed in with no weight (or very small one) at slack tide. Rock are biting during the day now at IRI, but not too many big ones.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I have never heard of a striper being caught on green crab while togging but I am sure that it has happened before. I have caught stripers while togging with fleas before. Fleas are a great striper bait but you need a bucket load of them to use them properly. I will be out for a little bit wednesday morning at IRI togging and will report on the bite


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

They sell em' by the quart (volume). They are around 5 bones / quart. Same with the fleas.

Usually, you can pick out the crabs . . . I prefer the little ones myself.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok thanks...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

There are a few blues and trout also caught on greenies and fleas .. Last year an 11 pound weakie was taken at the inner wall on a green crab .
To answer the question ... I dont think It would be fruitful to use greenies in the surf ... Unless the are peelers


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Greenies for stripers strikes me as a waste of time and money. 

If you're looking for big sandfleas, I was at Harbor Tackle today and their sand fleas were huge. I had to go one size up on my hooks just to use them.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Only once have I hooked a striper on a green crab and it was on a wreck loaded with tog.


----------

